# 457 visa Jan 2014 processing time



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I accepted a job offer from a employer based in Queensland last month. And then he hired an agent who proceeded to apply for my 457. The timeline is as bellow. And I am finding it hard to wait :fingerscrossed: So I thought I'd post here and see if any of you who have pending 457 applications at the moment could chime in and share your experiences.

I am a Sri Lankan citizen (a 'high risk' country ) who is currently based in Singapore. And the job is related to software development. If it helps.

Jan 23rd - Application filed
Feb 11 - Medicals requested
Feb 12 - Medials submitted (as in I got the X-ray done and the clinic is supposed to send it to the immigration department directly). Also on this same date my agent emailed me saying that the 'case officer is finalising the visa application'. Which raised hopes).
Feb 21 - no news yet


----------



## manju457 (Feb 13, 2014)

wait for another 5 days. It takes time , for me it took two weeks , 1 day


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

manju457 said:


> wait for another 5 days. It takes time , for me it took two weeks , 1 day


Thanks for the reply Manju. Two weeks from the date you submitted your medical?


----------



## manju457 (Feb 13, 2014)

babytux said:


> Thanks for the reply Manju. Two weeks from the date you submitted your medical?



No I knew that I belong to high risk country , so i submitted my medicals along with application. 
My application was complete : Insurance , medical , translated marks cards for english , fees and other stuff. SO it took only two weeks from application date.

Morning 10 AM i got grant letter


----------



## manju457 (Feb 13, 2014)

babytux said:


> Thanks for the reply Manju. Two weeks from the date you submitted your medical?



Between have you applied along with your dependents? or alone? Which state you are moving ?


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

manju457 said:


> No I knew that I belong to high risk country , so i submitted my medicals along with application.
> My application was complete : Insurance , medical , translated marks cards for english , fees and other stuff. SO it took only two weeks from application date.
> 
> Morning 10 AM i got grant letter


That's fast. Too bad my agent wasn't aware of this (WTF he is paid to do this stuff ).

It's Queensland (Gold coast) and no dependents it's just me.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

What about you? Dependents? State?


----------



## manju457 (Feb 13, 2014)

babytux said:


> What about you? Dependents? State?


I will apply for depends later once i get settled there. I am going to sydeny. Having hard time for accomodation


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

manju457 said:


> I will apply for depends later once i get settled there. I am going to sydeny. Having hard time for accomodation


I found some good listing in my area via Rental Properties, Homes for Rent and Apartments to Lease - realestate.com.au and http://www.gumtree.com.au/ may be that'll help you aswell.

I'm a Ruby on Rails dev what about you? And how did you get the job. I got mine via LinkedIn


----------



## manju457 (Feb 13, 2014)

babytux said:


> I found some good listing in my area via Rental Properties, Homes for Rent and Apartments to Lease - realestate.com.au and http://www.gumtree.com.au/ may be that'll help you aswell.
> 
> I'm a Ruby on Rails dev what about you? And how did you get the job. I got mine via LinkedIn


Listings are fine , But i got a shock today from my employer that there will be no intial accomodation. Without any knowledge of that city and country I am in toruble. I got it in seek.com.au

I am cloud developer - salesforce.com


----------



## Kkkk (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello all 

I gave just read your post .regardimg medicals . 

My lawyer said without hap id we cannot submit medicals.. Then how come you have submitted along with application. Amd hap id is provided by case officer. After case id lodged. . 

Lease advise
Thanks


----------



## manju457 (Feb 13, 2014)

babytux said:


> I found some good listing in my area via Rental Properties, Homes for Rent and Apartments to Lease - realestate.com.au and http://www.gumtree.com.au/ may be that'll help you aswell.
> 
> I'm a Ruby on Rails dev what about you? And how did you get the job. I got mine via LinkedIn


Listings are fine , But i got a shock today from my employer that there will be no intial accomodation. Without any knowledge of that city and country I am in toruble. I got it in seek.com.au

I am cloud developer - salesforce.com


----------



## manju457 (Feb 13, 2014)

Kkkk said:


> Hello all
> 
> I gave just read your post .regardimg medicals .
> 
> ...


No! HAP Id is generated online when you fill your form online. Its independent.

Karan , best things is to have your immiaccount opened. There is step by step guide to generate Hap id. Letter your immigration consultant will link hap id with application id


----------



## Kkkk (Feb 9, 2014)

manju457 said:


> No! HAP Id is generated online when you fill your form online. Its independent.
> 
> Karan , best things is to have your immiaccount opened. There is step by step guide to generate Hap id. Letter your immigration consultant will link hap id with application id


Thanks a lot dear .., 

At the moment everything is in my lawyer capable hands. He told me relax he will ake care all . If he needshe will let me know time to time ... 
But i think as i client i should know each and every think regarding my case ..


----------



## manju457 (Feb 13, 2014)

Kkkk said:


> Thanks a lot dear ..,
> 
> At the moment everything is in my lawyer capable hands. He told me relax he will ake care all . If he needshe will let me know time to time ...
> But i think as i client i should know each and every think regarding my case ..


yes you should track it yourself too.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

manju457 said:


> Listings are fine , But i got a shock today from my employer that there will be no intial accomodation. Without any knowledge of that city and country I am in toruble. I got it in seek.com.au
> 
> I am cloud developer - salesforce.com


Book a hostel or try AirBnB. Hotels are going to be on the more expensive side I guess.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Kkkk said:


> Thanks a lot dear ..,
> 
> At the moment everything is in my lawyer capable hands. He told me relax he will ake care all . If he needshe will let me know time to time ...
> But i think as i client i should know each and every think regarding my case ..


Best keep track of things, just in case


----------



## manju457 (Feb 13, 2014)

babytux said:


> Book a hostel or try AirBnB. Hotels are going to be on the more expensive side I guess.



Is it safe to keep belongings in hostel?


----------



## Kkkk (Feb 9, 2014)

I have sent pm .. Manju


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

manju457 said:


> Is it safe to keep belongings in hostel?


May be keep them in a safe if the room has one. If not leave it with the hostel staff. But of course make sure you can trust them.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

BTW I just got the grant letter today  :bump2:


----------



## manju457 (Feb 13, 2014)

babytux said:


> BTW I just got the grant letter today  :bump2:



Congo!!!!!


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey,

can you let me know how did you get job offer? i am applying but have not received any calls.Do you have any prior experience working in AU?


----------



## Kkkk (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking up all the grants for 457 visa .... I think immi is taking 15-20 days to grant (if all ok). But immi website says 2 mths . Seems immi is dong miracle . 

Fingers cross...hope for best ----


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hey,
> 
> can you let me know how did you get job offer? i am applying but have not received any calls.Do you have any prior experience working in AU?


I 'applied' (apply via LinkedIn or something) for a Aussie job on LinkedIn. And the recruiter got back to me, scheduled a few interviews with his client...etc.

I think from the employer/sponsor's point of view, they get to hire decent talent that's hard to recruit for a decent (read low) price by recruiting overseas. And looking at all the job ads in seek I feel there is a genuine skill shortage in my area of work (Ruby on Rails). So the employers are willing to shell out some cash and wait for a few months to recruit you from overseas.

So I guess you should probably find your niche and then contact some IT recruiters (or whatever your field is).


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Kkkk said:


> Looking up all the grants for 457 visa .... I think immi is taking 15-20 days to grant (if all ok). But immi website says 2 mths . Seems immi is dong miracle .
> 
> Fingers cross...hope for best ----


Are you waiting for your visa? What's your timeline?


----------



## shirish (Feb 18, 2014)

*Shirish*



babytux said:


> Are you waiting for your visa? What's your timeline?


Hi All,
I applied for 457 visa on 23 Dec along with my dependent, completed Medicalss on 27 Dec. Till last week there was no progress inside ImmiAccount. Last week suddenly the document list was updated with Received status. Visa application status is still InProgress.

Does anyone know why it took such a long time to get the document status reflected in ImmiAccount? I submitted the documents on 23 Dec itself.

Heard somewhere that if someone has travelled on a US visa before then there would be delays while getting AU visa. Not sure if this is the reason behind this huge delay, close to 10 weeks now.

Any idea/pointers on this will be very helpful. This wait time is very frustrating.


----------



## Ajan (Mar 22, 2013)

babytux said:


> Thanks for the reply Manju. Two weeks from the date you submitted your medical?



R u an IT professional?

I am currently working in Singapore, my Company HQ in Melbourne. They accepted me to sponsor my self. Can Anyone tell me what is the possibility of getting my visa sucess?

Thanks
Ajan


----------



## Sanchita1410 (May 7, 2014)

*457 visa processing*



manju457 said:


> wait for another 5 days. It takes time , for me it took two weeks , 1 day


Hi manju, i will be applying for my visa this week. My employer is applying it through his immi lawyer in melbourne. I hv provided all my documents - passport, educational, experience and Ielts result however Police clearance certificate, medicals n health isurance is still pending. What do u think i shud do to avoid any delay in processing??

Thanks!


----------



## Ajan (Mar 22, 2013)

Sanchita1410 said:


> Hi manju, i will be applying for my visa this week. My employer is applying it through his immi lawyer in melbourne. I hv provided all my documents - passport, educational, experience and Ielts result however Police clearance certificate, medicals n health isurance is still pending. What do u think i shud do to avoid any delay in processing??
> 
> Thanks!


R u an IT profess?

I am currently working in Singapore, my Company HQ in Melbourne. They accepted me to sponsor my self. Can Anyone tell me what is the possibility of getting my visa sucess?

Thanks
Ajan


----------



## Sanchita1410 (May 7, 2014)

As far as i have read abt the 457 visa, there is rarely any rejection unless the company that is sponsoring is fake. Since u r an it professional, it is more likely for ur visa to be approved.

All the best


----------



## Ajan (Mar 22, 2013)

Sanchita1410 said:


> As far as i have read abt the 457 visa, there is rarely any rejection unless the company that is sponsoring is fake. Since u r an it professional, it is more likely for ur visa to be approved.
> 
> All the best




Cool Thats sounds good, 
I am going to be the first Sponsored Employee so could u please advise what would be the steps need to take and how long it will take for Intra company transfer? because immi site mention they have streamline visa processing for intra-company transfer

Thanks
Ajan


----------



## Sunny_ (May 12, 2014)

Hello all 
New here and I'hv been reading these post for last few days, I also in limbo my ma has lodge everything on 14th March and only sponsorship been approved so far after 3 week from the date I have lodge the file, till today haven't heard any word from them , no CO yet
Messively frustrating


----------



## utterly_nobody (May 27, 2014)

Hi Manju, did you wait for the results of ACS before they gave your visa grant? I have been waiting since 7th of May but still no results from both the ACS and the Immigration


----------



## utterly_nobody (May 27, 2014)

Sunny_ said:


> Hello all
> New here and I'hv been reading these post for last few days, I also in limbo my ma has lodge everything on 14th March and only sponsorship been approved so far after 3 week from the date I have lodge the file, till today haven't heard any word from them , no CO yet
> Messively frustrating


Hi Sunny, did you submit a skills assessment in ACS? Also did you have any feed back yet?

Many thanks


----------



## utterly_nobody (May 27, 2014)

utterly_nobody said:


> Hi Sunny, did you submit a skills assessment in ACS? Also did you have any feed back yet?
> 
> Many thanks


Did not have to wait for the ACS results. I applied for my visa 457 7th May 2014 and visa granted 31st May 2014.

I hope this may help future 457 visa applicants.


----------



## satishksk (Jun 3, 2014)

hi,

I got an from a company in Melb, they company has a MA who has processed quite a few 457 previously .

after collecting all required documents from me the MA lodged my visa application along with my dependent on 21st may 2014 , i gave the chest xray on 26th may and the MA uploaded the receipt of the chest xray in on the same day . I see that all the attached documents status shows received in the IMMI but the status still shows In progress ...in the site .. 

my MA gave me the TRN # with which I am tracking the status os the visa ..

as per my MA so far no CO has been appointed for my application yet, is this normal ?

I have been reading some blogs and most of them talk about nomination getting approved etc post the visa lodging .. my MA didnt mention anything about it .. 

any one any inputs plzz....

i


----------



## rbt09 (Jun 18, 2014)

We just got our visa yesterday. It's a dependent visa, my partner is in Sydney. We submitted the application May 30, medicals done by June 3 and we got the email yesterday. We used an MA btw since it is supplied by their company.


----------



## milan_028 (May 11, 2014)

satishksk said:


> hi,
> 
> I got an from a company in Melb, they company has a MA who has processed quite a few 457 previously .
> 
> ...


Hi Satish,

I am in same boat. My company agent has lodged for 457 application on 20 May and i have done my and dependent xray on 26 may. Since then i had last update on 17 june that CO has been allocated but then i have no further updates on application. We also have uploaded all documents and it is in received status.

Let keep our finger crossed and pray to god it will be approved soon.

Below is my timeline so far

20 may-- lodged 457 application for me and my wife
26 may-- xray completed.
17 june-- CO allocated.

Please share your experience and timeline.

Lets keep in touch here and update each other with progress since our application date is almost same.

Thanks,
Milan


----------



## satishksk (Jun 3, 2014)

milan_028 said:


> Hi Satish,
> 
> I am in same boat. My company agent has lodged for 457 application on 20 May and i have done my and dependent xray on 26 may. Since then i had last update on 17 june that CO has been allocated but then i have no further updates on application. We also have uploaded all documents and it is in received status.
> 
> ...



Hi Milan,

when asked to my MA he mentioned that my nomination for occupation has been approved on 18th June .. Still no CO appointed yet to my application.

i am from india though may be that also need to be accounted 

satish


----------



## milan_028 (May 11, 2014)

satishksk said:


> Hi Milan,
> 
> when asked to my MA he mentioned that my nomination for occupation has been approved on 18th June .. Still no CO appointed yet to my application.
> 
> ...


Hi Satish,

I am also from India. I also think it gets accounted if you apply from India :-(

Thanks,
Milan


----------



## satishksk (Jun 3, 2014)

milan_028 said:


> Hi Satish,
> 
> I am also from India. I also think it gets accounted if you apply from India :-(
> 
> ...


Hey Millan,

any update from your MA ?

heading towards 6th week , Still no update about my application neither from my MA or online .

Satish


----------



## eurostar (May 27, 2014)

satishksk said:


> Hey Millan, any update from your MA ? heading towards 6th week , Still no update about my application neither from my MA or online . Satish


I applied for a transfer of 457 on 9th July 2014.

Still waiting


----------



## satishksk (Jun 3, 2014)

Finally the wait is Over , got my Visa approved today 30th July..

my time lines 

21st May visa application lodged 
18th June Nomination Approved
30th July Visa Granted .

all the best to the guys still waiting ..

Satish


----------



## flyking (Sep 28, 2014)

Dear All,

I am not getting any update from Immi except in progress.

nomination on 12th sep. 2014
visa with medical on 15th sep.

any update for this all month.

thanks


----------



## KKant (May 6, 2015)

*Visa*

I am having same trouble to get the visa granted, no clue where the application is. The agent logged the application on the 27th March and still no response, I am having my dependents (2) as well.

We were requested form 1221. does this need additional time?


----------



## randomguy1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello All,

I've been offered a job in Sydney, date of joining is 29 June 2015.

My process is as follows:

23 Apr 2015 ---> Offer Letter Received

06 May 2015 --> Medicals Done

15 May 2015 --> eVisa lodged by my company


By reading all the comments before and now, I feel I should be receiving the grant by the end of this week. Waiting for the email!

Please share your inputs


----------



## Cham85 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Machan,

Me too in the same boat. From Srilanka but Singapore PR. My Company has outsourced an agent for my Visa matter too. 
7th July- Application logged
8th July- Medical Submitted
27th July- Yet to allocate the case to a case officer :-(

When I checked with my agent, she said once it's allocate to a CO it will process very quickly. I want to know, in your case how long it took to allocate to a CO? Freaking out men.. :S


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Hope your visa came through... 457 are easy and fast (compared to PR visas for example)


Ajan said:


> R u an IT professional?
> 
> I am currently working in Singapore, my Company HQ in Melbourne. They accepted me to sponsor my self. Can Anyone tell me what is the possibility of getting my visa sucess?
> 
> ...


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Just wait mcn. It come through soon enough. Mine was granted more than a year ago so I can't remember the exact timeline. But once you apply to DIBP it shouldn't take more than a month or two. I'd say it's probably a matter of days until you get your visa.


Cham85 said:


> Hi Machan,
> 
> Me too in the same boat. From Srilanka but Singapore PR. My Company has outsourced an agent for my Visa matter too.
> 7th July- Application logged
> ...


----------



## tosicnikola10 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Timeline - Serbia*

Hi guys,

Just wanted to share my timeline with you, as I have been following this thread due my processing.

1)Employer Sponsorship Application 
Submitted : March 6th
Approved : May 19th

2)Nomination
Submitted : July 1st
Approved : August 11th

3) Visa processing ( spouse as subsequent entrant, no children)
Submitted : August 14th
Approved : September 10th


----------



## anshusam00 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi i have applied for 457 visa through an agency in Australia. they submitted the application on 16 Dec 2016. 2nd week of January me and my wife medical completed. But still there is no reply about my application. Does anybody knows how long the visa process will take and is there any chance of rejecting the application. I am from India and currently lives in UAE.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hi - My MA has applied for my 457 with dependent and said he has filed nomination and lodged application. I also have the TRN number. Is it possible for me to track the status of my case online. I tried VEVO with the right details but it does not provide the information.


----------

